# go go go Dr. BertsOZki THE American dream KUSH 4 LESS Still Grow like a PRO



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you all for stopping. I love this one.

KUSH 4 LESS
Grow Like A Pro
by the GooDr
The American Dream

So i have grown by now OG BUBBA GDP Chemdogs bluedream and a lot of other but i really want something tasty and stony so Im looking at some blueberry im on vacation for the summer but i miss growing ad smoking on homegrown

s o here goes 10 beans

mexican seeds till i buy some good seeds 
ill b using the sun by my window and some florecents for night time while they veg. 
im using nothing but organic soil and nutes

the plan is to make the plants grow big very fast so i dont veg them the long 

here is the picture 4 pictures
i have them inzide an open plaztic bagg inn wet t.p.
mexxxican beas hoping to get some indica phenos
laterssszzzz  zzzzz zzzzz :ignore:   :holysheep: 

...im having too many problems trying to upload so whatever ill post them later or somethuing


----------



## greenjoe (Jun 24, 2012)

let the show begin


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 24, 2012)

must be a sign :holysheep:  here is another picture


----------



## Roddy (Jun 24, 2012)

:ciao: Dr R!!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 24, 2012)

hey Roddy nice to see you thanks for stopping


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Wahoo! tails starting to grow! I'm in! good luck and green mojo!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 24, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> Wahoo! tails starting to grow! I'm in! good luck and green mojo!




thank for the  GREEN MOJO:icon_smile: 

I need help picking up my seeds
I don't know what to grow 
I wanted to be like blueberry stoney and tasty
Any suggestions ??


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 26, 2012)

o yeah we got a newborn im hoping is a fine lady!  check out the picture

that means the other are not too far behind

I looked inside the bag

the t.p. was moist but not too good so I added more water


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 27, 2012)

A whole day went by lets check for progress.... 

im also thinking of just getting some 

*blue nothen lights (femenized)

*Big bud (regular)

*lemon skunk(feminized)

*Mango (regular)

And some * bombberry regular


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 27, 2012)

so I checked for progress

and I found A new seed sprouting!!!!!

yay so two total plus

The one that was already sprouting grew a lil bit!!!!

perfect!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 27, 2012)

nice:aok: gonna pull up a beanbag chair for this one, guy. greenest of mojo fer ya's. 

:ciao:

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 27, 2012)

So I GOT 7 total 


* MANGO ******   regular

* Bomb Berry ***** regular

* Peyote Purple****    regular 

* Northern Light Special **** regular

freebies

*FREE DELICIOUS NORTHERN LIGHT BLUE FEMINISED seed***

and 2 X BIG BUD # 2 REGULAR SEEDS

I think they are gonna be here in a week!!!!!!
OMG I can't wait my very first time ordering seeds


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 27, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> nice:aok: gonna pull up a beanbag chair for this one, guy. greenest of mojo fer ya's.
> 
> :ciao:
> 
> ...



everyone is invited please have a seat would you like to hit a fat Joint?:48:  alrite now lets kick back and chillax


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 27, 2012)

sweet :48: 

thanks bud :stoned:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 27, 2012)

:48: before two joint then 7 greeneyes we are going to smoke:48:  TWO more 
Because Im making all the preparations for the seeds that are on their way!


im so high right NOW 

...so my shopping list

light bulbs 

reflectors 

i might do a hydro

and for sure im doing all organic soil
nutes
bat guano
worm casting
egg shells
ashes
bone meal

into a tea


Ill be posting pictures as soon as I see progress:icon_smile: :hubba: :ignore: :holysheep:   Im 2 high


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 27, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> sweet :48:
> 
> thanks bud :stoned:



one of my very first plants I named green eyes  :icon_smile: she smelled sweet and a bit fruty.  I know im getting some high grade from this next grow.  GOD help us. Im getting this peyote purple THAT'S just phenomenal I guess it was a bubba kush pheno that sometimes the whole plant is purple


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 27, 2012)

I would forget the Big Bud--it just isn't that good.

I also don't understand this:  "...the plan is to make the plants grow big very fast so i dont veg them the long".  Sitting them by a window during the day and putting them under cfls at night isn't really condusive to a short veg or compact bushy plants.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 27, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would forget the Big Bud--it just isn't that good.
> 
> I also don't understand this:  "...the plan is to make the plants grow big very fast so i dont veg them the long".  Sitting them by a window during the day and putting them under cfls at night isn't really condusive to a short veg or compact bushy plants.




that plan is for the mexican seeds. but for my good seeds ill do nothing but artificial lights. keep them short and bushy

so I m really happy all the seeds are indicas and fast flowering
	FLOWERING

MANGO                     6-9 weeks     45 days of flower and done 100% indica
BOMB BERRY              6-8 weeks     45 days of flower and done  80% indica
NORTHEN LIGHTS SPECIAL6-9 weeks 45 days of flower and done  90% indica
NORTHEN LIGHTS BLUE   6 1/2 - 7 weeks    50-55 days             100% indica
BIG BUD#2                   6/1/2 -9              50-65 days              85% indica
PEYOTE PURPLE             8-9 weeks          60 days                  100% indica


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 27, 2012)

Not A sativa fan I take???? lol...nice selection there bud :aok:


----------



## moaky (Jun 27, 2012)

nice selection...if you like tastey the kush berry is fire and great flavor.  ortega and mazar are two of my favs....but my new fav is super lemon haze..great creative functional high, but its sativa my indica friend


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 28, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Not A sativa fan I take???? lol...nice selection there bud :aok:



Yeah I got lucky it took me for ever to find something this nice

Im a big Indica fan.

I don't mind some sativas its just that they take too long 
and sometimes its not the high im looking for
very diferent highs


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 28, 2012)

moaky said:
			
		

> nice selection...if you like tastey the kush berry is fire and great flavor.  ortega and mazar are two of my favs....but my new fav is super lemon haze..great creative functional high, but its sativa my indica friend



Hi Im going to look into the KUSH BERRY
Ive only hear about the Ortega
but I did MAZAR before from oaksterdam in oakland it was kool
and Ive done SUPER SILVER HAZE
Im dying to try THE SUPER LEMON HAZE 
AS SOON AS I get ROOM FOR HER ILL DO A BATCH

thanks buddy


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 28, 2012)

I just looked up the kush berry and OMG she looks so frosty and prob. so tasty   
an og kush x blueberry  
my next project for sure


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 28, 2012)

cursewords are bad  lol..jk


She does look like a danky strain, Wonder how hard it is to catch a nice pheno though..I was taking a gander @ some 100% purp auto's


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 28, 2012)

bubba887 said:
			
		

> cursewords are bad  lol..jk
> 
> 
> She does look like a danky strain, Wonder how hard it is to catch a nice pheno though..I was taking a gander @ some 100% purp auto's




I like 100% purp s too 
Sometimes is some fire


:icon_smile:  so A whole day went by lets check the mexican bean may b they are ready for a picture ...will be back in a second


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 28, 2012)

im back

so the Toilet paper was kinda dry for the seeds.  go it wet again I think is time for a transplant

here are the pictures in the next post


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 28, 2012)

okay so only one picture

but still only two have sprouted I guess its time to transplant huh?


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 28, 2012)

tail down, seed up, thats the way I like to .......

Hope she takes off for ya bro! Green mojo for some healthy babies!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 28, 2012)

lol... thanks now I wont forget tails donw seed up 

THANKS for the Green Mojo  Im gonna need it to harvest as soon as possible

here are some pictures of peytote purple I found in a spanish forum lol


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 6, 2012)

herbies so fast   and so sneaky  you could hardly tell it was MJ seeds once opened :holysheep: they are Great. 

THANKLS Hamster Lewis for recommending them to me.   You are the BEST!  


they are here so time for pictures of the seeds and setup!  Ill come back in a short brake   :icon_smile: :holysheep:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 8, 2012)

so here is the pictures from two days ago 

so I went with the natural way and less risky formula 

I just out them in like 1/4 to 1/2 inch in soil

but they havent appear yet.  I had them in a kinda warm closet completely dark.  but I'm thinking its not warm enough so I added a T8 florecent light
I have about 2 -3 inches away cover in plastic I'm kepping an eye so plant wont touch the plpastic   but how lond are they gonna take?

Im thinking a day or two more since I just added the lighht today

here are the pics


----------



## Roddy (Jul 8, 2012)

Let the grow begin!!! :ciao: Dr R!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Roddy thanks for stopping by.  I'm just waiting on the babies to pop.  how lond will they take?????? this waiting is killing me. its only been 4 day. and today will be the 2nd with the light on top... I have faith they will pop  now I just gotta play the waiting game:icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 9, 2012)

I just added another light now there is 2 T8 on top

its been 4 days since I planted them and still NOTHING


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 9, 2012)

im reading good thing about the peyote purple I got a nice picture of some purps peyote


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 9, 2012)

that is the *greenest* *purple* Ive ever seen :giggle:

from seed for me: 1 day to soak till it sinks then sow into starter soil, 5 daze later...seedling. It may just be a longer germinating strain...


----------



## Locked (Jul 9, 2012)

Yo Dr....that Peyote Purple looks like da bomb broski....You holding that there pheno in those pics in your mom stable? Because she is a beauty. End of Summer I may need to yack at ya over at the other place.   Keep it green Dr.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 12, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yo Dr....that Peyote Purple looks like da bomb broski....You holding that there pheno in those pics in your mom stable? Because she is a beauty. End of Summer I may need to yack at ya over at the other place.   Keep it green Dr.




Oh yeah HL is in the building   I do I got some beans from Herbies like you recomended   the peyote purple is a bubba kush pheno that is purple :holysheep:   can't wait to harvest some and smoke some much needed kush.  I want some jars to sit on:icon_smile: 

Can't wait to see you grow again.  HL you gotta tell me your secret to monster yields. alrite HL I hope everyhting is going good with your family take care friend :48:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 12, 2012)

I think today is day 6 no seed have popped above the soil yet.  I praying for some nice females!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 12, 2012)

:48::48::48::ciao:

Green Mojo


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 12, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :48::48::48::ciao:
> 
> Green Mojo




thanks Ozzy I looked this morning and still nothing...I also have tomatoes lettuce onions peppers and nothing has brooke the surface... So I think its just a matter of time  I just keep on waiting!!  God help us


----------



## Locked (Jul 12, 2012)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see you grow again.  HL you gotta tell me your secret to monster yields. alrite HL I hope everyhting is going good with your family take care friend :48:




Oh I am itchin like mad to get it going again Dr,...still too much Summer heat left unfortunately. Will be another 3-4 weeks before I pop some beans and begin. Can't wait....


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 12, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Oh I am itchin like mad to get it going again Dr,...still too much Summer heat left unfortunately. Will be another 3-4 weeks before I pop some beans and begin. Can't wait....



3-4 weeks thats nothing... good luck to you HL


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 14, 2012)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> 3-4 weeks thats nothing... good luck to you HL




what do you think HL.  You running for President of Marijuanapassion

I love this Place AND you would b Perfect and you know it!!!!!!! 


so good Dank IS ALL WE B SMOKING           ...so here is an update.

ima take one picture 

but NADA still..  is ok I know you are coming my children!!!  I love 'em already and they haven't even broke the surface   my babies are always the best looking phenos... I Love my babies!!!!!!!!!!!

LETS PARtY People hit this:48:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 14, 2012)

here is the pic


only a  pumpkin zucchini squash seed or whatever u wanna call it ...no cannabis YET. 


 hahaha hahaha hhahaha they'll never catch me alive!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 14, 2012)

here is MANGO


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 15, 2012)

so another seed popped and no it wasn't a MJ seed.  it was another pumpkin  gggrrrrrr   oh well hopefully soon right?  yeah but when they do it gonna be so sweet. I know it


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 15, 2012)

tomorrow Ill post pictures of the progress or wahtever Ill just say Ill take a picture of the soil if nothing else... but for now I got some other pictures of the northen lights blue and the regular northen lights by other growers but I still love to see what my babies might turn out like.... I love the mango pics... hope you do too.  I've grown Mango before and its so dank and tasty and just like an instant bake kinda like bubba kush but not exactly... u know what I mean right?  anyhow here are the pics I found


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 15, 2012)

so here she is


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 15, 2012)

here she is without her blue dress:hubba: :icon_smile:  

just Northen lights in her birthday suit lol yeah buddy!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 15, 2012)

and you know what I was just going tru some of my downloaded pictures when I came across a folder with some pictures of my last grow back in MARCH I believe   
so I decided that is only right to post some of the bomb I was blessed enough to grow and smoke here they are OG kush  Chemdog MasterBubba Kush and some more ENJOY


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 15, 2012)

Time flies BABY!
living life like today is my last
ONE LOVE


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 15, 2012)

now that im here typing I wanna take this moment to really think about how lucky I am to grow MJ time after time never been caught and I owe it to GOD.  so I just wanna say thanks to the big man upstairs.  Gracias.  also Thanks to all of the people that have helped me one way or another.  everyone In MP that loged in to my pages.  Everyone that gives advise unconditionally... man im getting a lil sentimental...  naahh  its all good baby AND YES I grow like a PRO KUSH 4 LESS  and last I gotta thank the homey , more then a homey he has become like a brother a mentor in this journey yes you all know who Im talking about THANks Hamster LEwis I ******* LoVE YOU Homes lol... I JUST WANT TO MAKE YOU ALL PROUD OF ME.  and I WILL thank you all ONE LOVE


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jul 15, 2012)

Very nice nuggetry Doc.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 16, 2012)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Very nice nuggetry Doc.



Glad you llke it Im gonna work On my next piece of art.  Can't wait Im gonna get a tripot get a super nice 16 mp camera so I can document some memories of some DANK NUGS frosty like the snowing day lol k later bro hope to see you around for a while 
  :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :hubba:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 17, 2012)

still nothing Ill post a picture of the soil hahaha in about a min or two


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 20, 2012)

still nothing Ill post a picture of the soil


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 20, 2012)

taking their sweeet time  as long as I get at least one female ill be happy


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice buds Doc! Good luck with the babies.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

looks like the good *Dr* is in and :stoned: ..lol... How's it goin' friend? 

I got some TW beans tryin to figger out if they wanna live or not atm...

Typically after the overnight soak it'll take 5 daze for them to break the surface. Some may even grow the wrong direction or even pop out of the soil completely and must cover'em up with a lil moist soil.

*HEY bombbudpuffa*:ciao:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 5, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> looks like the good *Dr* is in and :stoned: ..lol... How's it goin' friend?
> 
> I got some TW beans tryin to figger out if they wanna live or not atm...
> 
> ...






			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Nice buds Doc! Good luck with the babies.



what  s up you guys :icon_smile:    over here waiting !!! I guess ima use the cup method this time see how many pop out


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 11, 2012)

hello guys I'm staring again Right noe I'm germinating I'm thinking of growing at my friends house I got some Pineapple Kush seeds  fingers crossed


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2012)

What up Dr. Pineapple Kush huh....sounds yummy.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 17, 2012)

HOW R U MY BROTHER  HOPE ALL GOES WELL W/ YOUR FAMILY N GROWS.

so yeah I just got one pineapple kush seed to sprout:holysheep:  

so what i'm going to do is just follow your technique 
use miracle grow soil n plain water while they veg 
then when she gets tall enough
ill clone her/  flower her and by dec she should be good to go
i just got a 16.1 mp cameraand atripot 
:icon_smile:  it should b an ok journ

p.s Hamster I luv your new hamster picture!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 18, 2012)

i'm going to the store to buy soil for my new girl ill put her by the sun till I fixer a nice little room in mi closet
I also have some panda reflector im thinking of turning a dresser into a small grow.  may be 2 oz evey month 
i'll have to do hydro
or all Organic soil
k i'll take some pictures when I get back
wish me luck
Rastafarai frotect us seed 
jah
jah jah
protects us 
and give us the spirit of positive vibes
jah 

Pineapple KUSH ! 420 goodr rastafarai lifestyle


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 18, 2012)

Strongest of germin' mojo fer ya's, Dr.

I've since transferred from using black gold for germing seeds to MGSeedling Mix and I'm seeing stronger root development with the latter.


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2012)

Doing okay Dr. Just getting over a nasty cold. Good luck and green mojo.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Oct 18, 2012)

hey DR that Mango grow looks great and Pineapple Kush sounds interestayummy...  

Aloha 
Squidy


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 22, 2012)

hey guys thanks for stopping i just wanted to post the progress 
she is looking sooo good.
i got her on miracle grow soil n pure drinking water.
under 2   19 w CFL S  5000k panda reflector  
ill try to post pictues tomorrow 
kee p it high !


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 22, 2012)

she looking good ill take a  pix later on today k 

************** Pineapple Kush ***************


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 22, 2012)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> she looking good ill take a  pix later on today k
> 
> ************** Pineapple Kush ***************



1st place :holysheep: 

All I want for my birthday is a big fat joint 
All I want for my birthday is a big fat joint 

:hubba: :hubba: :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 24, 2012)

or 5 Days I forget:holysheep:  ill check


here is the pineapple  kush

mango was bomb let see what the pineapple is like

here she is at 4 or 5 days 

miracle grow soild 
pure water 
under 2 19 w cfl 5000k
:icon_smile: 
I also got 3 more seeds that had tails so i put them tail down seed up thats the way to plant it up:icon_smile:  bud porn
she is just a baby but soon she will be one sexy mama      lol 

View attachment mine.bmp


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 24, 2012)

the picture came out in a link ??? weird i dont have time to fix it or know how ill kepp updating with daily pictures hopefully it will b easier to upload... took me a bit this time k smoke w u later


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 25, 2012)

she has a new set  of leafs!!!!!! ill post a picture later on today... plus one seedling needs help coming out of the shell?  what to do? plus  i got a new vegging grow room inside a speaker box must see! b right back w/ pics


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 25, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> hey DR that Mango grow looks great and Pineapple Kush sounds interestayummy...
> 
> Aloha
> Squidy



i hope i get sum fireout of this... i saw a documentery on how the green won the west or something like that n they showed how people have been growing pineapple kush ONLY for more than 30 years....  I hope I got sum fire.. almost for sure I will! hahah thank 4 looking buddy


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2012)

I hope you get some straight Fire dr......keep it green.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 25, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hope you get some straight Fire dr......keep it green.



i hope so too. most likely it will!  stop by later to see the new pictures 

when r u starting growing again HL?:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2012)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> i hope so too. most likely it will!  stop by later to see the new pictures
> 
> when r u starting growing again HL?:hubba:




Will do....

I already started my fall grow. 3 WiFi Fem beans, 2 SleeStak x Skunk, 1 Golden Goat and an Albert Walker are all vegging. Goat gets flipped this weekend.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 25, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Will do....
> 
> I already started my fall grow. 3 WiFi Fem beans, 2 SleeStak x Skunk, 1 Golden Goat and an Albert Walker are all vegging. Goat gets flipped this weekend.




o yeah  I luv Skunk!!!!   so you got a journal 4 them i'm sure.  i'll go check it out!:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2012)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> o yeah  I luv Skunk!!!!   so you got a journal 4 them i'm sure.  i'll go check it out!:icon_smile:



Don't have an official GJ going yet...just a thread called ladies in the bullpen. Will start a GJ this weekend.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 26, 2012)

I just honored my name by helping two seeds out  of their shell.  i hate to do so but i had no choice the first pineapple kush is doing very good ill upload pixs later


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2012)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> I just honored my name by helping two seeds out  of their shell.  i hate to do so but i had no choice the first pineapple kush is doing very good ill upload pixs later




I have had to help the lil guys get their seed hat off myself from time to time. I usually mist them real good with water, then wait 5-10 minutes for the hat to soften and remove with tweezers very carefully.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 27, 2012)

I know HL it gets hard.... it is so easy to brake the lil tail.  like i said I hate to do it buy I feel I'm helping it.  I've seen some that never make it out on their own.  good luck to everyone doing that


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 31, 2012)

my two plants are doing very well!  the pineapple Kush already stinks like kush... and she is barely staring her third set of leafs... the leafs are wide like a true indica.  both have a lot of small cristals on the stem and under the leafs.  I'll just upload a picture (pics are such a pain in the *** trying to get the damn file to fit)  I gotta talk to someone about uploading pics way faster


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 4, 2012)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> So I GOT 7 total
> 
> 
> * MANGO ******   regular
> ...




too bad they all died.  I used some old seed starter it had bugs I think or they came in later idk but they finish my seeds b4 they could see daylight.  RIP


but right now herbies is giving away some good freebies... 
1 X Royal Queen Critical Feminised Seed
2 X CH9 Bubba Kush 33 Feminised Seeds
5 X Seedsman Sleestack X Skunk Regular Seeds
with $80 min purchase or any purchase under that will get u

1 X Royal Queen Critical Feminised Seed
2 X Seedsman Sleestack X Skunk Regular Seeds


so Ill shop for more seeds.  I got two plants right now Pineapple kush is mi Favorite...  I taking pictures I'll upload them all at once


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, They all died? that is a damn shame Dr. Gotta hate bugs. You will rebound nicely no doubt.

Peace


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 8, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Wow, They all died? that is a damn shame Dr. Gotta hate bugs. You will rebound nicely no doubt.
> 
> Peace



man thank you so much for the positive vibe HemperFi you know it I'll b right back gotta bake with expensive bags ! ! !  hahaha  thank god ja ja smoking on the kush the ksuh the kush loving the kush 

Ill be growing ORGANIC for sure!  MY NEW STRAIN IS GONNA BE SKUNK
all kinds of skunk all kinds of methods hydro, soil, organic, non organic see what works best   I gotta go back to work back to the lab:icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 8, 2012)

picture DAY!!!! i'm taking pictures like every 3 days I'll post them all as soon as I get another computer or download a picasa program or something so AI don't have to crop my pics.  what apain     o well im here getting baked  OVERDOSE hahaha pass it to the left to hamster hemper fi n the all of mp members lets all get high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  doctors prescription I gotta follow doctors orders hahaha


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 8, 2012)

all i need is mary mary mary


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 9, 2012)

so I did a transplant on mi two plants last night.   they should grow good i think ill just download picassa and uplaod all the pics


----------



## Seattle Bong Ripper (Nov 11, 2012)

damn bugs...

good luck on the reboot


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 11, 2012)

Seattle Bong Ripper said:
			
		

> damn bugs...
> 
> good luck on the reboot




Hello Seattle Bong Ripper  :bong:  yeah stupid little bugs ... I must be super careful about my soil my anviroment my water.
bugs bugs .... there is a solution for all them sometimes not organic and it hurts the yield.  so I'll rather try to keep them from getting to my babies!
I'm so paranoid cuz in the past i've had 

*mites 

*gnats larvae that eventually turn into mosquitos

*caterpillas

*root aphids( green brown type) lays eggs and makes clones! how wonderful lol

*and the one that killed my SEEDS!!!!! unkown tiny lil larva looking  (I used old seed starter.  Big mistake  plus I had it in the kitchen near other plants and in the floor so who know how they got there but killed and eat all my SEEDS!!!!! No I'm not doing that again!

i'm coming back with some fire! SKUNK THE KUSH  and may b some blueberry!:hubba: 
i'M ORDERING SEEDS SOON! HERBIES ( Recommended by the homie:holysheep:    HAMSTER LEWIS):icon_smile: :icon_smile: 


I really want to update the pictures I have a lot since seeds MY pineapple kush has  6 internode working on its 7th.  my other seed has 3 internode working on its 4th I did a transplant I believe one day to two days ago.  they look great But I think they are looking a lil light green they are looking great but they don't look DARK DARK GREEN like I like them but idk I'll let you guy be the judge.  I 've giving them nothing but drinking water and miracle gro potting soil.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 11, 2012)

the price is not evrything but if they want expensive I'll give them the best money can buy.  I'll stay small for a lil while and perfect the technique know wha I mean fo sho know what i mena for shizzy bombdiggity  LOL


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 15, 2012)

:holysheep:    clonin' time:icon_smile:  i had to top it n made clones at the same time


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 16, 2012)

clones are looking great after 24hr I hope they stay the way


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 17, 2012)

three days since I made the clones and they are looking VERY GOOD they looks just as they did when i took the cuttings from the tops of my young mothers.  I'm very happy I've been spraying the clones once a day and the humidity is pretty high in the clear dome. 

No bugs in sight overall is going pretty good

since i topped both of my plants one is growing new shoots very slow(cuz she was in her 4th inter node while the other was in her 8th so the bigger mom is growing side branches really quick and is getting good size fan leafs she also has a bigger pot is time to transplant the other lil pot she is getting too many roots going around the bottom.  I kinda wanted that so it would be easier to transplant in one piece 
time to get another pot.


----------



## Locked (Nov 17, 2012)

Green mojo for those clones Dr. And no bugs is always good.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 17, 2012)

Greenest of mojo to you doctor


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys hamster rosebud n all u smoker out there!  im so high on some bluedream  the dealer didn't even know what she had.  LOL i can't mistake bluedream.  is so unique  u know  


the two plants I had I took them to my friends "J's" house and he did a bad job.  he used tab water big NO NO n then he had no screen in his room left the window open and mosquitos were all over the soil basically he messed up on everything n forgot everything i told hiim so I have to start again!  from now on i won't let him come near the girls he will just donate his place

good think i still have one plant the PINEAPPLE because the skunk's clone i sexed turned out to b a MALE! so I killed them both the father n the son LOL  now in the freezer to b made into oil or something LOL  

but the pinnaple kush hasn't showed sexed yet so I choped most of the plant into ORGANIC clones and left only one branch and is now in the sex chamber sexing!!!LOL

k guys just wanted to share that I'm making some ORGANIC clones right NOW no rooting gel all natural   k gotta get back to cloning see ya smoke w/ ya later


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 28, 2012)

okay I NEED HELP  so all m,i cloneslook great but i have 3 out of the 20 that the big leafs turned completly YELLOW so i didn't want to cut them because some dont have any other fan leafs n someone told me that is not good to cut hem off cuz u can kill the clone he sais the leaf is yellow n the clone is feeding from it
but i give them bat guano wsater spray so i dont think they are hungry the rest look PERFECT idk what to do please help I can upoad a picture if needed


----------



## Iron Emmett (Dec 29, 2012)

I would d leave it on, the plant will feed on the leaf if it isn't rooted.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 31, 2012)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> I would d leave it on, the plant will feed on the leaf if it isn't rooted.



thanks buddy Ill leave them on   .... I did take some off that were dying u know   they went from yellow to dry brown so i clip those.

thanks for your advise Its also cold so I think that swhy  they're not rooting yet but eventually i'm sure ill get survivors out of 20!   should b good :hubba: thank you god for protecting mi lil plants  jah

blessin Iron         emmett n everyone else in MP


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 3, 2013)

k so its been 17 days since i made the cutting! thats over 2 weeks n i still dont see roots i dont want to pull them all to check for roots so may b they are rootin.... i had a dream that they had 3 roots over the soil so i knew they were rootin         any how laterz guys hope they all make it


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2013)

I have had mine look terrible and then finally root in three weeks, but I am not a great cloner. You will know when they perk up.. Root mojo.(ha)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 4, 2013)

I also am not a great cloner.  But I never toss them until they are absolutely dead.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 4, 2013)

rose bud : )
THG : )
thank you ladies I 'll wait till they root or they re absolutely dead 
 like you said THG
thanks for the root mojo HAHA


i feel i owe you guys pictures I'll do my best to get you some shots!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 9, 2013)

so just when i was about to start giving up on them I see ROOTS!!! on a lot of them!!!!!!   I'm very happy!  so none are dead so far so good 20 clones!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 9, 2013)

plus I just got me the new PLAYSTATION 3 super slim  time to grow some pineapple kush while playing black ops


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 11, 2013)

BAD NEWS  my contact the person who took over the 20 pineapple kush reported basically that he got paroniod because the the pest control guy bombed the place for roaches ( nasty) anyhow so he threw them away.  so thats the end to the story may be my contact kept them and lied to me i don't care.  done the END


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 11, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> BAD NEWS  my contact the person who took over the 20 pineapple kush reported basically that he got paroniod because the the pest control guy bombed the place for roaches ( nasty) anyhow so he threw them away.  so thats the end to the story may be my contact kept them and lied to me i don't care.  done the END




I do have another card up my sleeve is called T5  !!!!!!!!!!!
i'm starting a new journal i'm thinking mango kush maybe autos
I don't know yet because mango could b done in 6 weeks so 4-6 weeks veggin plus 6 of flower tha could be 10-12 weeks

kc brain mango kush takes           10-12 weeks total
vs
kc brain KC45        55-71 days       7-9 weeks total

they are both the same price! $17 for a pack of 10 regular seeds


what should I go with thats the question



help LOl thank outsky


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 25, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> rose bud : )
> THG : )
> thank you ladies I 'll wait till they root or they re absolutely dead
> like you said THG
> ...




the smallest is a mexican seedbag that smells a lot like skunk  the bigger one is pineapple kush


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 25, 2013)

here are some of the pictures of the pineapple and the skunk


enjoy friends... 


sorry i didn't get to flower this my contact lost it and trashed them   but follow me on my new grow   Sweet tooth (afganhi nepalese has and hawaiian)   later


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> k so its been 17 days since i made the cutting! thats over 2 weeks n i still dont see roots i dont want to pull them all to check for roots so may b they are rootin.... i had a dream that they had 3 roots over the soil so i knew they were rootin         any how laterz guys hope they all make it




LOL funny how this things work they all had roots even without a cloning gel pure water

they took like 3 weeks or so to root thats a long time I gotta get better soon.:icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------

